# 8 miles south Woodruff ut.



## GoosesNightMare (Dec 7, 2017)

I shot a male goose this week banded 2009 8 miles south Woodruff Utah.. Hatched in 2007 or Earlier. Anyone know this location? Is it Deseret Live Stock. GoosesNightMare


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

I have a few bands just like that and the biologist told me yes, DLL is the banding location.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Neponset reservoir on Deseret. I have one of those also.


----------



## GoosesNightMare (Dec 7, 2017)

Thanks Shaner, and JerryH! Now I know. They have been banding them there for many years. We got a few from there back in the 70's and early 80's at Locomotive springs. GoosesNightMare


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

GoosesNightMare said:


> Thanks Shaner, and JerryH! Now I know. They have been banding them there for many years. We got a few from there back in the 70's and early 80's at Locomotive springs. GoosesNightMare


Was it banded as an adult bird? Reason I ask is seems they band a lot of non breeding sub adults there. Sub adults seem to go there to molt.


----------



## GoosesNightMare (Dec 7, 2017)

> Was it banded as an adult bird? Reason I ask is seems they band a lot of non breeding sub adults there. Sub adults seem to go there to molt.


Yes it was a adult Bird being 2 years or older when banded in 2009. Male Hatched in 2007 or Earlier. He was in a group of 4, most likely a family group. 
That is what I was told about non breeders being banded 11 or 13 miles SW Brigham as well. Tom Aldrich used to band alot of birds there.
Another place as well 4 miles NW Hooper. It was a area just east of unti1 Ogden bay. I have bands from there in 3 counties and 4 different locations. 
Thanks for the info. I find it interesting about were the Bird came from.
One other Bird I do not know were the area the Bird was banded, Near 4 corners, Utah, Colorado, etc. My dad shot this male in 1999 at Locomotive springs. 
It is mounted and my dad has since passed away. That same year he shot a 15 year old male in the same location, that was banded near Lima Resivior Montana. That bird is mounted as well, and has a white patch on his forhead. It was a good year for him on different banded Bird locations, being his last year hunting. GoosesNightMare


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Cool stuff. I also enjoy knowing where my birds came from. Out of the three bands I have, two are from the same location, 16 miles SSW of Delta, Utah (I assume Clear Lake WMA). One was a pintail, hatched 2009 or earlier, banded in 2010, and harvested in 2015. The other was a Canada goose, hatched 2006 or earlier, banded in 2008, and harvested in 2016.

Pretty crazy to think about. They were banded in the same place, by the same guy (thanks Rich), and they both found their way to me 5 and 8 years later.


----------



## GoosesNightMare (Dec 7, 2017)

Clarq, your are right about the excitement of getting a banded Bird. What was funny I hurried to pick the goose up and briefly checked to see if there was a band, but was in a hurry more geese coming. I was debreasting the Bird and looked down at the leg and, well I was a little surprised to see the band. And someone had a chance at the Bird as well a older bbb shot was in the leg muscle of the other leg. GoosesNightMare


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My buddy shot a banded goose today, and somebody at another time had a chance at him too. There was a old BB dent in the band. Banded in Promontory UT 2009.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Congrats on those bands!
I have been very blessed to collect 25 bands, they are all Utah bands except one. 
The non Utah band is from Lima, Montana.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Lima Montana what a neat valley. I've always wanted to hunt Clark Canyon Reservoir. It always holding lots of birds when we pass through every fall.

Promontory (Black Rock) is another sub adult non breeder molt destination for some reason. My bands from there say hatched on blank or earlier. None of them from that area say to young to fly when banded. 

Here's an interesting story a band nut friend of mine told me. He was keeping an eye on a neck collared goose at American Express one spring. It was on a nest. The nest got destroyed by a raccoon or something. It re-nested at another location at American Express and that nest got ruined by something also. The same neck collared goose was recaptured the same year in June banding week at Promontory. I suppose if they fail to hatch a brood they migrate north to get out of the way for breeding pairs? 

The whole molt migration thing fascinates me. Years ago a guy I know shot a Bear river bird in September in Alberta. On a past trip a buddy of mine shot a neck collared bird in Alberta from Ruby marsh Nevada. Cool stuff.


----------



## MR. T (Feb 29, 2012)

I shot a banded goose this year. Same area, same year. What is your band number?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Sure wish they would start banding Stansbury Park again. I have never shot a banded goose in Tooele County. Exit 99 loads up with geese in June when they molt, I'm talking hundreds and hundreds of geese. The Magna Golf Course is another one, in fact it's loaded to the hilt right now.

I'm probably the unluckiest person when it comes to bands. Only 5 goose and 3 duck bands in 28 years, and I shoot a few birds each season.


----------



## GoosesNightMare (Dec 7, 2017)

JerryH, never been to Lima Montana, thanks for sharing. The (Black Rock) is that referred to Promontory Point on the banding location? 
Do you know anything about 8 miles west of Bear River Bay as a banding location? 
That is fascinating to know those two birds made it to Canada. 

Shanner, it is sad Idaho does not band anymore, or mostlikley would have had some from there. Dingle, Chesterfield, Blackfoot, Malad, Sameria were some of the locations of banded birds we shot at Locomotive Springs. You and UtahBigBull were discussing the loss of hunting property. I lost an entire WMA to lack of water. Have not hunted there in approx. 5 years. When Larry H Miller owned the Rose Ranch sw Snowville the state of Utah allowed more well drilling than what was supposed to be allowed. But, I guess it was inedible, over the border Idaho farmers have put in more wells too.

MR. T, I will leave a few numbers of to not disclose the encounter data. I shot a male there last year and was banded near Benson, Utah. This should be close enough for you 1048-170..
GoosesNightMare


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I'm probably the unluckiest person when it comes to bands. Only 5 goose and 3 duck bands in 28 years, and I shoot a few birds each season.


Yes you do shoot a ton and right in the middle of all the banding areas.

It shockes me that every other goose you kill is not packing with as many as they band up there.

One day you'll hit a roll and we'll see nothing but bands from you for a month.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

hamernhonkers said:


> Yes you do shoot a ton and right in the middle of all the banding areas.
> 
> It shockes me that every other goose you kill is not packing with as many as they band up there.
> 
> ...


I'm waiting for that day. :smile: Like I always tell my hunting buddies "There could be 9 banded birds in a flock of 10, you know which one I'm shooting"


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Has Locomotive gone that dry?

I was a little worried in the beginning of December concerning our snow pack, now I am terrified.

I am also a boating angler.
We NEED the GSL back up along with all the other reservoirs.


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

JerryH said:


> Lima Montana what a neat valley. I've always wanted to hunt Clark Canyon Reservoir. It always holding lots of birds when we pass through every fall.
> 
> Promontory (Black Rock) is another sub adult non breeder molt destination for some reason. My bands from there say hatched on blank or earlier. None of them from that area say to young to fly when banded.
> 
> ...


Super cool stuff. I was lucky enough to take one of those collared birds from 
The Ruby's back in 2014. They were relocated urban birds from Reno
We took a band last weekend that was banded 12 mi sw of delta, ut.
The weekend before that we took one that was banded 13 mi sw of Brigham city, banded in 2003! Can barely make out the numbers on the band.

We hunt not far from fish springs.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

shaner said:


> Has Locomotive gone that dry?


West Lake; yes. Bone dry. East lake was still getting water 2 years ago when I was out there after ice up at OBWMA & BRBR.I could see birds working over East Lake but further away than I cared to walk. Didn't go out there last year or this. Back in the 80's, I hunted it more than I did Ogden Bay, and I lived in Roy. But Locomotive Springs was always devoid of other hunters even on weekends and we had many limit days out there.


----------



## GoosesNightMare (Dec 7, 2017)

Migrant Lake went dry enough in the 90's, and lack of food. West Lake went dry in 2000, the latest DWR reports all impowndments dry for season foircasts.http://https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DQOkTcRC--cU&ved=0ahUKEwijtIyI3KXYAhVKzWMKHf9UCKIQwqsBCC0wAw&usg=AOvVaw2ZsOb3HkY3Juu8Roefle6S The fish can not survive. GoosesNightMare


----------



## GoosesNightMare (Dec 7, 2017)

dubob, probably ran into to you out there. I new all the old time goose hunters. We had a old white and light blue trailer parked at the ranch house for the season. If you hunted there you prolbally remember the trailer? GoosesNightMare


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

We camped overnight on opening weekend near the west side of West Lake back in 1977 - 1980. Another guy in our military shop (Radar Evaluation) also hunted geese out there on weekends on the mud flats south of the refuge along a stream flow that emptied into the GSL. They rode 3-wheelers out from the parking lot dragging sleds full of decoys and gear. We just hunted West Lake for ducks using an 11 foot Larson Duck Boat and always had good hunts out there with many limit days. I do remember others camping out there but didn't pay a whole lot of attention to RVs. It was 70 miles out there going out from Corinne through Promontory Monument and dirt road over half way. But back then gas was only $0.25/gal and we split it between two of us. Worth every penny because we never had any competition and the birds were plentiful.
-()/-


----------

